# تجربة احد عملاء نانو شيلد في العازل الحراري و حماية واجهة السياره



## نانو شيلد (18 مارس 2014)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

انقل لكم تجربة احد عملاء شركة نانو شيلد لموضوع مطروح في احد المنتديات 



dream land قال:


> *تجربتي في العازل الحراري و حماية واجهة السياره
> 
> *
> 
> ...










الفرع الاول :
الدمام - طريق الخليج - محطة نفط - مقابل دارين مول


جوال مدير المعرض / 
0540505033 

خريطة فرع سيهات على جوجل









الفرع الثاني :
الدمام - حي الشاطئ طريق الخليج بجوار موبايلي و الاتصالات 

جوال مدير المعرض / 

0546411164 


خريطة فرع حي الشاطئ على جوجل


----------

